# Long Term Car Rental - Malaga



## pmrita (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi

Can anyone suggest a company for a 3 month car rental Malaga Airport. Complete nightmare trying to work out who is the best taking into account type of car, insurance, fuel, T&C insurance, deposits etc etc etc.

Money is tight !

Many thanks


----------



## pmrita (Jul 24, 2009)

Hate to be a pain, any recommendations ?


----------

